# Fantasy Toys Custom Bicycles



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

[attachmentid=457483]

These past few months have been stressfull for me but I plan to be back in full effect by March 1st. Currently I have to finish remodeling our new retail store and get the doors open. This in time for our big local show (Cleveland AutoRama) so i can push some shop advertising. Starting next month plan for some new parts & wheels to hit the scene from us. 

Also a common misconception is that we only do custom parts. We sell regular round tube and twisted parts also like all the others so get at me if your looking for something and leave a zip code so I can get you a shipped price. Normally if you deal with me direct through LayItLow you will get a better shipped price on parts than through the website.

I also will be in Indy LRM and plan to hit Louisville this year if anyone wants to talk to me in person about future parts or projects. I would expect "Childs Play" to be down there as well as some others. Not sure if any major contender bike will be there but we do have one or two in the works. Also If you are looking to have something specifically done for them shows or just happen to be going to these shows, you can save money on shipping since we can just arrange a pickup in person. Normally I get down there on Saturdays.

So just let me know what your looking for and I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

will you be at Detroit Autorama? I was wondering so I could pick my parts up. I might go to LRM in Indianapolis, and maybe cleveland I have to see


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

you out to come down to texas......


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh great lil devile and by when will u have those pattern wheels ?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree+Feb 11 2006, 02:59 PM~4826956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them are one of the first items I will be working on. Roughly 5 different style wheels are in the works. Already getting a parts list together for the different styles so I can get started as soon as time becomes available


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo glad to see you back homie hey get at me we need to talk 812-402-4362 ask for BIG D


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Feb 12 2006, 12:52 AM~4829963
> *yo glad to see you back homie hey get at me we need to talk 812-402-4362 ask for BIG D
> *


I'll try to hit you up tonight D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 homie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow 5 patterns i cant wait to see them :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 11 2006, 09:04 PM~4828990
> *I won't be going to detroit this year. Busy getting my retail store open. Only LRM Indy, LRM louisville, and the Cleveland AutoRama are in my plans right now.
> I wish I could but alot is going on this year and the expense would kill me right now. I might try to make a trip to Vegas though this year. Not trying to compete just to meet some people and get my name out there.
> Them are one of the first items I will be working on. Roughly 5 different style wheels are in the works. Already getting a parts list together for the different styles so I can get started as soon as time becomes available
> *


yall do graphics?


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 12 2006, 07:38 PM~4834836
> *yall do graphics?
> *


We do but our spray booth isn't up yet. We basically do everything and more that you wouldn't expect


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Glad to have ya back LiL D.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how much for a metallic silver graphic like this to border my mural?[attachmentid=459200]


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bout time you get yo ass up in hur. WE thought you BOLOed out on us or somethin


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Sic how much were your murals? Do u still want the pedals


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 12 2006, 07:11 PM~4835399
> *how much were your murals?
> *


WHOS


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

urs


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 12 2006, 07:12 PM~4835402
> *urs
> *


A FEW HUNDRED


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

wow aight


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

For all those who have been asking me about the small twisted spokes I haven't forgot about you. I'm still trying to get my prices together and method of manufacturing down. I hope to be able to give a response by the weekend.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey lil deville can u get some metal for some forks that is about 2 foot wide by 4 foot long?


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

hey lil deville, im glad to see you back. If your still up for some of those parts from before let me know. i'll need to come up with some money again but i'd still like some of those things you started for me.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Lil Deville you sure did a good job on my rims and put alot of detail on them  Thanks this what Lil Deville is all about detail..


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i need everything for a lowrider bike...my girlfriend is building herself a lowrider bike and she would like to have twisted parts...but she would also like to be able to ride it when its done...let me know if you have anything...she loves chrome stuff and she already has a frame she needs everything else...


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 15 2006, 10:20 PM~4856967
> *i need everything for a lowrider bike...my girlfriend is building herself a lowrider bike and she would like to have twisted parts...but she would also like to be able to ride it when its done...let me know if you have anything...she loves chrome stuff and she already has a frame she needs everything else...
> *


I can get whatever you need. You can browse my website at http://FantasyToysLowRiders.tripod.com and PM me to let me know what your interested in. I'll hook up a better deal


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

sweeeet


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81+Feb 15 2006, 08:43 PM~4856346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments REC, I miss seeing them in person. Anyways I'm sure you know this already but, NO POLISH ON THE GOLD. I use glass cleaner or even better would be showcase glass cleaner


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

n/m i need more like 2 by 2


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Feb 15 2006, 10:42 PM~4857138
> *n/m i need more like 2 by 2
> *


Ok I'll check and send you a PM when I get the price


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

^^I pmd you


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 17 2006, 07:06 PM~4870176
> *^^I pmd you
> *


What all do you have left to purchase for your bike. PM me with some info and we'll see what I can do


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

lil deville is the whole fantasy toys club entering the show


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

No just my 2 bikes and Jason as far as i know of. Mainly just going for advertising purposes. Just trying to get the word out about the new shop. Otherwise I would not personally go to Autorama


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

lil deville r u talking about the autorama cuz im going!!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Yes, I will be at Autorama this year. If it wasn't for the new shop opening up I would not be going like the past few years. The judgeing sucks there and we never get the respect out of the promoters that I feel we deserve. Don't worry, I'll probably come in last place anyway


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Heres some wheels that just got done and ready to go out to a anxious LIL member 

[attachmentid=468657]

another

[attachmentid=468659]


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

do you have twisted spoke for sale


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Not as of yet for the small 1/8" twisted ones. I can make them myself one by one but they will not be cheap that way (like $5-$7 per spoke). I'm makeing samples to send out to companies to try and have them made for me. This way I can get them to the customer at a better price. No telling how long this will take though.


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

ok let me know


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I also have this 20" trike set-up w/custom chrome & 24K gold 144 spoke wheels for sale if anyones interested. It is basically new, riden like 3-4 times when it was together, but the trike kit was slightly modified at the mounting point to the frame. Very quick and easy fix though to make it work for a regular trike set-up. It was valued at $475+ship when purchased new. Have to sell cus I have no need for it so $330 shipped in the mainland US takes it

[attachmentid=468669]

close-up of the wheels

[attachmentid=468670]


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 19 2006, 08:11 AM~4880033
> *I also have this trike set-up w/custom chrome & 24K gold 144 spoke wheels for sale if anyones interested. It is basically new, riden like 3-4 times when it was together, but the trike kit was slightly modified at the mounting point to the frame. Very quick and easy fix though to make it work for a regular trike set-up. It was valued at $475+ship when purchased new. Have to sell cus I have no need for it so $330 shipped in the mainland US takes it
> 
> [attachmentid=468669]
> ...


  I wish I could get that.


----------



## adrian vasquez (Jan 23, 2006)

nice


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 19 2006, 07:30 AM~4879608
> *Yes, I will be at Autorama this year. If it wasn't for the new shop opening up I would not be going like the past few years. The judgeing sucks there and we never get the respect out of the promoters that I feel we deserve. Don't worry, I'll probably come in last place anyway
> *


yea the judgeing sucks and i dont think u will come in last place maybe second j/k i think i will come i 2nd or 3rd but who no's they might get a real judge in there other than that idiot they been having


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

can u tell me how much is that peice that goes rite by the front spring to raise and lower the bike


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

did you ever find out what it would cost for everything that i wanted? let me know. thanks...~JO$H~


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

when are you going to show the rim patterns ????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 16 2006, 06:09 AM~4856898
> *Lil Deville you sure did a good job on my rims and put alot of detail on them  Thanks this what Lil Deville is all about detail..
> *


Tru dat, Lil Deville is detailed as hell, :thumbsup:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

ay lil deville did u get a spot at the autorama???


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

not yet... my bikes were in un-heated storage for a year because of the move to the new shop and some stuff went bad and needs to be fixed. Got to see about getting both of them back up to par. I still got a week or so for pre-registration though.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 21 2006, 09:02 PM~4897210
> *did you ever find out what it would cost for everything that i wanted?  let me know. thanks...~JO$H~
> *


working on it right now


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Can you get or make spinning hubs. I dont wanna buy a set of them lame ass spinners for 300 only to tear em apart and put my own spinners on there. So I'm just looking for a way to put spinners on my trike project. Let me know whats up.


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

we havent got a reply back yet.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64+Feb 22 2006, 08:57 PM~4905153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you probably won't hear anything until early next month


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC+Feb 15 2006, 10:09 PM~4856898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what seperates the winners from the losers


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 22 2006, 06:16 PM~4905328
> *what spinner configuration are you wanting to do?
> blade wheel w/1 spinner
> blade wheel w/2 spinners
> ...



Wire wheel...with my own spinners on the outside.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 21 2006, 09:03 PM~4897227
> *when are you going to show the rim patterns ????
> *


Middle of next month I should have the promo wheel sets for each new design done. I'm still making some up but I can do or work with whatever ideas you want though. 

Some of these will include...
72 spoke Swirl
144 spoke Diamond
144 spoke Fantasy Twist
72 spoke Body Count
144 spoke Fat Five
as well as others so stay tuned


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks...just pm me when you find something out...thanks again...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 22 2006, 06:27 PM~4905454
> *Middle of next month I should have the promo wheel sets for each new design done. I'm still making some up but I can do or work with whatever ideas you want though.
> 
> Some of these will include...
> ...


  Cant wait to see them.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ohmygod damn twisted fantacies wow


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Feb 23 2006, 05:17 AM~4905343
> *Thats what seperates the winners from the losers
> *



Then why the phuck did I lose to Aquamini in Vegas for 3rd sweeps last year? :twak: I'm such a loser :tears:






:roflmao: Just messin. For real I'm sure your parts will help bring me over the top this year on the circuit :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> Middle of next month I should have the promo wheel sets for each new design done. I'm still making some up but I can do or work with whatever ideas you want though.
> 
> Some of these will include...
> 72 spoke Swirl
> ...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 15 2006, 09:09 PM~4856898
> *Lil Deville you sure did a good job on my rims and put alot of detail on them  Thanks this what Lil Deville is all about detail..
> *





:biggrin: i told yall fantasy toys was the best


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

whats the deal?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How much longer before we can check out the rims?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i decied to just get powdercoting for my 72s and maybe some of them twisted spokes that you sell lil deville


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Feb 27 2006, 09:09 PM~4941129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get at me when your ready...we'll work on something


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

have you done more prodution of them skiny twited spokes ????


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

your pm must not of went through. it is not showing up.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Feb 27 2006, 09:35 PM~4941348-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try again, my computers been acting up all day


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

thats cool just let me know when you send it again. i have aol do you have aol?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 28 2006, 05:40 PM~4947623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


did u make them or u buy them


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

no its a picture off the website


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

is this tito robs partner ur the one wit the snake skin riveria


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Just informing the people here, there is a sale pending on the trike kit. If it does become available again I will notify the people that PM'd me about the kit first then the rest of you on LIL.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 1 2006, 09:10 PM~4956764
> *is this tito robs partner ur the one wit the snake skin riveria
> *



naw, are you from cleveland


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 3 2006, 05:23 PM~4970334
> *naw, are you from cleveland
> *


yup im the boi wit the green flame lowrider bike


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

dont you have like 4 bikes


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

only three lowrider bikes rite now but were doing another one


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yo Lil_deville , whats the price lookin like on a double headlight bracket like the one lowridersfinest posted up? unplated


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that holder os sick how much


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

lil deville the shop is comin along nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 3 2006, 10:05 PM~4972580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is this?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I tghink a double headlight holder


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 5 2006, 04:07 PM~4981377
> *I tghink a double headlight holder
> *


LIL DEVILLE
WHAT SIZE ROD IS THAT TWISTED STUFF? YOU TWIST IT YOURSELF?
I WANT SOME


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

madmonte81 did you add anything new to your bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

were are the pattern rims it already march lol


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81+Mar 5 2006, 01:14 PM~4980236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 1/8"



> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2006, 07:57 PM~4982218
> *were are the pattern rims it already march lol
> *


They are coming soon man. Just been real busy as was previously stated. Also I'm in the process of looking for parts to make other wheels like 20" 180 spoke, 16" 72 spoke swirl and 16" 144 spoke. Keep in mind that as far as custom parts goes, I am a one man operation at Fantasy Toys.


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

:0 144 16" rims :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 5 2006, 11:25 PM~4983836
> *They are Soda holders
> It's 1/8"
> *


you twist it yourself?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 5 2006, 10:25 PM~4983836
> *
> They are coming soon man. Just been real busy as was previously stated. Also I'm in the process of looking for parts to make other wheels like 20" 180 spoke, 16" 72 spoke swirl and 16" 144 spoke. Keep in mind that as far as custom parts goes, I am a one man operation at Fantasy Toys.
> *


true thaat man i know that i just really want to see the out come of them rims u ave benn talking about since like september :biggrin: 
but yes i know that u are the only customiser on the net who can keep every 1s needs :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 6 2006, 12:25 AM~4983836
> *Thanks man, We are trying to be open in full by the end of the month. Busting my ass off right now with that, jobs off of here plus I work a a full time job 56 hours a week so I don't have much time for anything else. Just wait till all the car stuff gets in there too  :biggrin:
> *


what r u going to have in the shop rims ,cylinders, paint etc......


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

u hiring? I need a job im only 15 though. WILL WORK FOR PARTS


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

i dont think they r hiring


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 6 2006, 03:00 PM~4987734
> *i dont think they r hiring
> *



nope, i tried


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

lowridersfinest what is ur name?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 6 2006, 06:16 PM~4989149
> *lowridersfinest what is ur name?
> *



George


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

r u in the traditionals car club


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Mar 6 2006, 09:20 AM~4985076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rims & Tires,Hydros & Air, Audio & Video,Lambo Doors, Body Kits, ect...

you get the drift


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> I know and alot of others do too so I don't want to keep you waiting too much longer. Unfortunatly between Sept. and Feb. I did not have the best of times so that set me back on the wheels as well as other projects
> Rims & Tires,Hydros & Air, Audio & Video,Lambo Doors, Body Kits, ect...
> 
> you get the drift
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 5 2006, 07:54 PM~4982196
> *madmonte81 did you add anything new to your bike
> 
> 
> ...


srry it took me so long to reply to this but heres the changes 
wheels 
[attachmentid=497047]
lowering kit
[attachmentid=497050]
and added new mirrors
[attachmentid=497055]


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Let me know what parts everyone needs for there current or future projects. Pm me with your requests and include a zip for shipped quotes. 95% of parts are in stock and ready to ship.

The deals on over-the-counter parts are now rolling to all LIL customers


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 7 2006, 07:16 AM~4992763
> *how are you going to be able to run a car and a bike shop
> *


My father runs the bike section. I just do the custom parts for them now unless he needs help. We'll be by far the hottest custom shop in Cleveland doing custom cars, bicycles, and hobby, and one of the hottest not only in Ohio but also the country period!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

That's cool. :thumbsup: But i need to know, how much would a pair of 2 way twisted fenders go for in chrome? and cqn i get a good deal if i get 2 pairs?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 12 2006, 06:15 AM~5030655
> *My father runs the bike section. I just do the custom parts for them now unless he needs help. We'll be by far the hottest custom shop in Cleveland doing custom cars, bicycles, and hobby, and one of the hottest not only in Ohio but also the country period!
> *



does juan build cars


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

how much for some 72 spoke twisted fan rims with the lip of the rim charcoal gray


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville+Mar 12 2006, 04:54 PM~5032980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent... Hit me up with whatever other store bought parts you need and I'll shoot you a good deal


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Some new rim pics should be up in a week or so. I have been busy with working a show the past week and haven't been able to get anything together.

Also keep them parts requests coming for your LIL hook-up... 95% of all production made parts are in stock


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn fuk yeah cant wait to see them rims


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

T T T


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt for cool peeps


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

No need to bump the topic twice


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 20 2006, 03:59 AM~5084439
> *No need to bump the topic twice
> *


do u see my name 2 times? :angry:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

auto rama i didnt go but my friend took pictures for me


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

we didnt go this year (o well theres next year)


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 20 2006, 04:31 PM~5087240
> *auto rama i didnt go but my friend took pictures for me
> *


Damn bro... shrink the pic down a little. that pic is huge :0


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 20 2006, 05:43 PM~5087709
> *we didnt go this year (o well theres next year)
> *


I know I looked for your bike on friday and didn't see it.

All our bikes are being disassembled this week to get ready for Indy next month :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

how do you post smaller pictures


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

you have to shrink it with a photo program before you post it up. I just like to see the whole pic


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

RESIZE I WANA SEE
OPEN IN PAINT THE PICS AND GO TO SCREW AND SIZE AND MAKE SMALLER I WANA SEE THEM BIKES


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=512580]2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=512584]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=512589]


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Cool bikes.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 21 2006, 09:25 PM~5096186
> *[attachmentid=512589]
> *


DAM I HAVE NEVER SEEN A GOOD PIC OF LIL DEVILLES BIKE I LIKE IT


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=512595]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=512601]


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

i was gonna go but they never called us back o well theres always next year


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

whos bike won first was it jasons bike


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 22 2006, 09:27 PM~5102116
> *whos bike won first was it jasons bike
> *


yep


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=514314]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=514315]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=514336]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=515625]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=515626]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=515631]


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

When are we gonna see some pics of your bike lowridersfinest... I know you got some parts hiding at your house :biggrin:


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 24 2006, 08:00 AM~5111237
> *[attachmentid=515631]
> *


i cant believe the bike is nicked up :0 still is a nice bike


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Mar 24 2006, 05:14 PM~5114314
> *i cant believe the bike is nicked up  :0 still is a nice bike
> *


where can you see that in the pic :dunno: mine is more nicked up then his


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

i was lookin at the bird cages on the forks and i saw like five or six white spots and i no that aint paint


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Thats the reflection from the lights at the IX Center


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

o ok


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518319]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518327]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518333]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518337]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518341]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518342]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518345]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518349]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518355]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518362]


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

As usual I tend to over book jobs a little plus last weekend was a show so I have been real busy busting my ass this weekend to get caught up. Here is a couple things I have been working on this week...

Eric Ramos will love this :biggrin:... 10 hours of total build time from start to finish
[attachmentid=518346]

26" 144 spoke w/green outer rim
[attachmentid=518347]


To anyone who I owe stuff to it will go out sometime this week. Some stuff tomarrow and others later in the week unless I contacted you directly and said otherwise


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518364]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518368]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518373]


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

[attachmentid=518376]


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 26 2006, 07:59 PM~5124798
> *As usual I tend to over book jobs a little plus last weekend was a show so I have been real busy busting my ass this weekend to get caught up. Here is a couple things I have been working on this week...
> 
> Eric Ramos will love this :biggrin:... 10 hours of total build time from start to finish
> ...


how much I want some of those first pair in a while


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

your vogues are cracking


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

This is for BLVD SCHWINN

[attachmentid=518380]


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 26 2006, 09:13 PM~5124882
> *your vogues are cracking
> *


I know I didn't really care about this show to really even clean my bikes... them tires are getting tossed before Indy anyway. They were the first pair I did back in 1996. I have perfected them since that set and no more cracks . "Child's Play" has had them since 1998 with no problems


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

lowriders finest do u have n e pics of the other lowriders there


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Mar 26 2006, 06:59 PM~5124798
> *As usual I tend to over book jobs a little plus last weekend was a show so I have been real busy busting my ass this weekend to get caught up. Here is a couple things I have been working on this week...
> 
> Eric Ramos will love this :biggrin:... 10 hours of total build time from start to finish
> ...


NICE THAT IS TRU I DO LOVE THEM BUT IM BROKE FOR A LONG ASS TIME NEXT YEAR FOR SURE MAN :biggrin:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 26 2006, 10:47 PM~5125404
> *NICE THAT IS TRU I DO LOVE THEM BUT IM BROKE FOR A LONG ASS TIME NEXT YEAR FOR SURE MAN  :biggrin:
> *


I'm here whenever your ready man


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

We also offer real gold plating services. PM me for prices on what you need done

[attachmentid=529390]


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Candy blue and gold spokes
[attachmentid=529393]


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I love getting goodies in the mail :thumbsup:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

U got a PM lil deville


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Apr 8 2006, 03:53 AM~5201361
> *We also offer real gold plating services. PM me for prices on what you need done
> 
> [attachmentid=529390]
> *


Can you post a pic of the hub? Is there another plate back there holding the little spokes? I cant really tell.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no raul same plate look really closly under the big spokes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I see them now. :biggrin: I need to start messing around with some of those rims. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

id like to buy them rims just to have them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 9 2006, 09:34 AM~5207278
> *id like to buy them rims just to have them
> *


Those rims are probably more expensive then your bike.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

prolly are but id put them on my green bike


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweetBike_@Apr 9 2006, 09:15 AM~5206485
> *I love getting goodies in the mail  :thumbsup:
> *


Your cam takes so much better pics than mine does


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 9 2006, 12:34 PM~5207278
> *id like to buy them rims just to have them
> *


I can do a more toned down version of them in chrome for a decent price.Maybe do some color matching :dunno: Let me know if your interested in the future.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

how much is them ones there go for?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 10:39 AM~5207314
> *Those rims are probably more expensive then your bike.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

ttt Lil Devill has some good prices!!


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 11 2006, 08:33 PM~5222811
> *ttt Lil Devill has some good prices!!
> *


Thanks man... I'm here for you whenever you need me :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Apr 8 2006, 04:02 AM~5201369
> *Candy blue and gold spokes
> [attachmentid=529393]
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Where ya guys been?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

damn, I remember the looney toons bike from years ago, its been around for quite a while, like mine :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

what have you done lately?


----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 8 2006, 10:50 AM~5924214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit thats my dad in that middle pic..... thats my moms and my sisters bike wit him.... i hated where we were set they had a hummer that fuckin hit so hard... oh well it was fun........... lowriders finest is there a tradionals show this year???


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by madmonte81_@Aug 22 2006, 07:40 PM~6020745
> *holy shit thats my dad in that middle pic..... thats my moms and my sisters bike wit him.... i hated where we were set they had a hummer that fuckin hit so hard... oh well it was fun........... lowriders finest is there a tradionals show this year???
> *



i dont think so


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## madmonte81 (Feb 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 24 2006, 05:41 PM~6035236
> *i dont think so
> *


damn this sux o well i hope they have one tho


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 22 2006, 03:48 PM~6019928
> *what have you done lately?
> *


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2006, 02:01 PM~6073727
> *
> *


 im not in fantasy toys 

i just support them because they taught me about lowrider bikes and there from cleveland


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

what we listen to in cleveland

http://www.myspace.com/royalcamp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjtEG5RKziA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJxcjyEc_Ck


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

^^^^ can you get a hold of lil deville ? if so pm ! please


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

your stilll trying to get your rims?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 2 2006, 03:08 PM~6092987
> *im not in fantasy toys
> 
> i just support them because they taught me about lowrider bikes and there from cleveland
> *


wheres he been? Is the shop still open?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 11 2006, 03:08 PM~6544784
> *your stilll trying to get your rims?
> *


ya iam still waiting for MY RIMS!


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2006, 07:09 PM~6544794
> *ya iam still waiting for MY RIMS!
> *


lol first come first serve thats wat he said


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Time to take a trip out to cleveland...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 10 2006, 09:08 PM~6544790
> *wheres he been? Is the shop still open?
> *



they should be open i havnt been there since august but when i went his father juan looked sick


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Nov 11 2006, 03:10 PM~6544801
> *lol first come first serve thats wat he said
> *


go ahead and get them  ill just get a diffrent and better set!


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

cool.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Nov 10 2006, 09:28 PM~6544890
> *go ahead and get them   ill just get a diffrent and better set!
> *


damn that sucks homie yea just give me a call i will hook u up cuz


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

So where you at Lil Deville? :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

what happened to all the cleveland members


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

were kiked out by dlk


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

and then there was one


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

man


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fantasy toys made


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea chrish gots somt cool shit
and oh yea sell me ur twisted storm rims


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

LOW RIDER FRAME MODIFICATIONS

MODIFICATIONS PRICE 
Standard Tank Starting at $150.00 
Diamond Tank Starting at $200.00 
Rear Frame Webs Starting at $80.00 pr. 
Shark Fin Starting at $60.00 
Seat Post Removed Starting at $20.00 
Mild Fender Mold (partial) Starting at $40.00 per fender 
Radical Fender Mold (full) Starting at $90.00 per fender 
COST OF BASE FRAME IS NOT INCLUDED IN ANY PRICING


-

CUSTOM BIKE FRAME PAINTING

PAINT TYPE PROCESS PRICE 
Economy Paint 

( solid color or metallic )
Primer - Color - Clear
Starting at $100.00

Premium Paint 

( solid color or metallic )
Primer - Color - Clear
Starting at $125.00

Premium Candy Paint
Primer - Base - Candy - Clear 
Starting at $175.00

Premium Marble Paint
Primer - Base - Marble - Candy - Clear
Starting at $200.00

Premium Chameleon Paint
Primer - Base - Chameleon - Clear 
Starting at $300.00

Micro Flake ( chrome or gold )
-
add $30.00 +

Pearls
-
add $35.00 +

2 Tone 
-
add $25.00 +

Basic Bodyline Accent Panels
-
add $40.00 +

COST OF BASE FRAME IS NOT INCLUDED IN ANY PRICING


-

CUSTOM MODEL CAR PAINTING

PAINT TYPE PROCESS PRICE 
Solid Color or Metallic
Primer - Color - Clear
Starting at $15.00 1/24 

* 1/18 add $10.00

Candy
Primer - Base - Candy - Clear
Starting at $20.00 1/24 

* 1/18 add $10.00

Marble
Primer - Base - Marble - Candy - Clear
Starting at $25.00 1/24 

* 1/18 add $10.00

Chameleon
Primer - Base - Chameleon - Clear
Starting at $30.00 1/24 

* 1/18 add $10.00

Flake (chrome or gold)
-
add $5.00 +

Pearls
-
add $5.00 + 

2 Tone Paint
-
add $5.00 +

Basic Bodyline Accent Panels (ghost or hard)
-
add $15.00 +

PRICE OF BASE MODEL KIT IS NOT INCLUDED IN PRICING


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

fantasy toys

(216)749-4990


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 31 2007, 03:43 AM~8430060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



What parts did Fantasy Toys do for him? I thought SIC did most of the twisted stuff? :dunno:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

think u confusing recs with drop ems...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think he did the riims


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 31 2007, 04:29 AM~8430422
> *think u confusing recs with drop ems...
> *



All those pointy twisted parts look like the work of SIC :dunno: Not talkin smack, I think they look good :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 30 2007, 05:43 PM~8430060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Everything on this bike "PROBLEMAS" was done by mannys bike shop. REC designed the frame. Parts were done by Maany bike shop from cali.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 04:37 AM~8430481
> *Everything on this bike "PROBLEMAS" was done by mannys bike shop. REC designed the frame. Parts were done by Maany bike shop from cali.
> *



I can't imagine how much he spent but then again it was done in 2 years so it was well worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 30 2007, 06:43 PM~8430493
> *I can't imagine how much he spent but then again it was done in 2 years so it was well worth it :thumbsup:
> *



Just to let you know what I tell REC. NO VASALINE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 04:51 AM~8430561
> *Just to let you know what I tell REC. NO VASALINE
> *



WTF?


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 07:51 PM~8430561
> *Just to let you know what I tell REC. NO VASALINE
> *


are u still talking bout the parts?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: masss putos


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 30 2007, 06:43 PM~8430060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the rims


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 07:37 PM~8430481
> *Everything on this bike "PROBLEMAS" was done by mannys bike shop. REC designed the frame. Parts were done by Maany bike shop from cali.
> *



did manny designed the parts too


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought toy shop did his parts?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

only pedals and seat post


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 8 2006, 09:04 AM~5924283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cleveland really over acessorizes with parts not really a lowriding city


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jul 30 2007, 09:49 PM~8432771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do they do for this bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 6 2007, 07:32 PM~8483391
> *what do they do for this bike
> *


He did my headlights, double headlight bracket, cell phone holder, and gameboy holder.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

he did my rims


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 6 2007, 09:42 AM~8483486
> *he did my rims
> *


do you have a pic of your rims and how much did they charge you so that I can have in idea


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 6 2007, 09:38 AM~8483446
> *He did my headlights, double headlight bracket, cell phone holder, and gameboy holder.
> *


do you have better pics you should candy paint your gameboy and your phone


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 6 2007, 10:33 AM~8483995
> *do you have a pic of your rims and how much did they charge you so that I can have in idea
> *


log on to his web page they are there. Price range well they are from 450.00 to 800.00 depends on what you want.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice pics homie


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

post more later


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 1 2007, 10:18 PM~8694570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

This is a great shop n good buisness guy. He did the rims on 2 D GRAVE. Homie took only 2 weeks n had my shit delivered to my house quick. Thanks lil deVille


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

it was so hard for me to take the pics there were too many bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

Ever hooked up a regular Krate how bout a 24" or 26" .... PIC'S?


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

what ever hapened never see lil deville on here in the longest time


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Nov 18 2007, 03:28 PM~9253790
> *what ever hapened never see lil deville on here in the longest time
> *


i dont know,but he is the only at the shop and he has to build cars and bikes


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 1 2007, 10:18 PM~8694570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: RIP JUAN


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

thoes bikes need a good cleaning


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

most retired bikes look like that or worse


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

damn


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

how much does a set of custom rims run for?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

call 216 749 4990


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

how much would u think some body count rims cost


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

I placed an order on 2-6-08 and till this date I"m still waiting for birdcage mirror :angry: these people suck :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lil deville

Last Active	Mar 09, 2007 - 08:44 PM


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 27 2008, 08:32 PM~10749502
> *lil deville
> 
> Last Active	Mar 09, 2007 - 08:44 PM
> *


damn,he always gets on myspace wonder why not lil


----------

